

Ask HN: Google Map vs. Waze - rush-tea

which is better when you want to use navigation app, Waze or Google Map? and why? I always use GMap, never use Waze. Would love to hear some opinions. Thanks.
======
charford
I use to be in the same boat as you. Even though Google technically owns Waze,
and some 'waze' reports show up on Google Maps, Waze is still superior. The
main things I like about Waze that GMaps does not have:

* Voice notifications when objects are in road ahead

* Voice notifications when red light camera has been reported ahead

* Voice notifications when police have been reported ahead

Those are the 3 main things I like, though there are other features that Waze
have and GMaps does not. The 3 things only work if people have actually
reported them, so you'd need to be in an area where waze is used heavily (i'm
in SF and it works great).

~~~
rush-tea
Thanks. I prefer to install one map app due to my low storage iPhone. :(

Since I can not uninstall iOS map, so if you can only pick one, you choose
Waze over GMaps? Or GMaps and Waze are more complimentary for each other?

Thanks.

